# brake calliper paint



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi people just looking for a decent brake calliper paint ideally aerosol but will use brush if needed.. looking for a yellow or a light blue. thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Think I remember seeing some in Halfords last time I was in, so worth a look


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Check Ebay, lots of choices


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hammerite Smooth:thumb:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Foliatec had quite a following at one time


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

*hi*

thanks folks seen lots on ebay but heard certain light colours dont always come out to well with certain brands.. used hammerite smooth before and was ok but was not too keen on it. this foliatic stuuf seems intresting though might give that stuff a try :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hamerite +1


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I used this when I redid my Brembos around 7 years ago.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...alfords-enamel-spray-paint-ignition-red-300ml
&
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...nts/halfords-enamel-clear-lacquer-spray-300ml

Despite it not being specifically for brakes or HT it came highly recommended on the forum I frequented at the time and they still look good now.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure where you can get it in the UK, but VHT do a very good caliper paint and lacquer, and you can also use their high-temp engine enamel for more variety of colours.

Have a look here: http://www.vhtpaint.com/high-heat/vht-caliper-paint


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Keep away from Hammerite, it isnt heat resistant. 
I hand painted mine the other day.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRARI-...hash=item540a9d2415:m:miaI9AR0dWosrNKdBjm-xeA

The key to a good finish is in the prep, I did:

1. Cover in brake cleaner
2. Use a wire wheel drill attachment (various sizes help) to remove the rust back to bare metal.
3. Use smaller hand wire brushes just to get everywhere
4. Spray again with brake cleaner
5. Use a tac cloth to remove leftovers
6. One last spray with brake cleaner.
7. Apply one medium thickness coat
8. Wait until it is half dry/tacky, about 20 mins, then apply a second, thick coat.
9. Carefully put wheel back on.
10. Park and dont drive for at least 12 hours preferably 24.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I used a normal tin of 1k spray paint, then 2k laquer over that.

Calliper painted by Carl Evans, on Flickr

My callipers were brush painted with hammerite smooth black for years, no issues what so ever.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I've had decent results using standard cellulose aerosols (Halfords) on my two previous cars. Good preparation is crucial. 
Current car I'm using hammerite smoothrite .. holding out beautifully after 2 years ! 

Preperation is the key !


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Another vote for Hammerite, used it for years on brakes with no issues...


----------

